# drywalling a ceiling



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

"Basically, if I leave 1.5 inches of drywall after the last set of screws will this cause any trouble?"

No, you're good to go.


----------



## TorontoJohn (Jan 4, 2006)

Hmmm ok, what if it's more, about 2-2 1/4 inches? Does it not make any difference aslong as it is held nicely throughout?

The cinder block walls are not square. eg. the length of the room is supposed to be 27 feet. It is 27 feet at one corner, however in the other it is 27 feet 1/2 inch. Now when I do the drywall will this cause any problems?

I am thinking of just making a control line with a chalk string line thing. That way I know it's straig and can fix the other parts later.


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

If I understand what you are saying, I would take some 2x6 and lay them flat on the top plate of the wall. This gives you a nailer for the perimeter of the drywall. I know that 1 1/2" or 2 1/4" doesn't seem like much, but if you float it, there will be a weak spot and I think you'll see a crack after a few years. 

That's the way I do it anyhow. I try not to float it if at all possible, and usually, it's possible.  

BTW, you can cut the 2x6 into smaller pieces and leave gaps between each piece. This'll help you go farther with one board.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

Ken's correct, it's better to have backing, but trying to get backing into a space 1-1/2" wide and then secure it could be problematical. You can 'scab' a 2x4 on to the side of the joist which will fill most of the space most of the way. This won't be attached to the wall, so Ken's worry about cracking will still be there, but I'd do it on my place and sleep soundly, with or without the 'scab'


----------



## TorontoJohn (Jan 4, 2006)

I know I will end up doing it, just so I Can...sleep better at night.

I am going to have to pull out that tyvex stuf to get at the baseplae though:| always more work


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

You could nail the small 2x6 pieces Ken is talking about to the joist closest to the wall. You may not have to touch the Tyvek that way. This suggestion is based on the fact I can't see what you're dealing with though.


----------



## TorontoJohn (Jan 4, 2006)

Well I actually have some pictures of what I am talking about. I just do not know how to insert them into the post.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

After you hit "Reply", scroll down and click on "Manage attachments", browse for the pics in your pc and attach them. They have to be small, under 100k I think, though, so you might have to mess with them before you can do that.


----------



## TorontoJohn (Jan 4, 2006)

alright im gonna try to attach the pic's.

These are pics of the one wall.


----------



## TorontoJohn (Jan 4, 2006)

these are the other wall


----------



## fisher501 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi...I couldn't help but notice that your walls don't seem to come up flush with your cieling joists. I could be wrong, but if they are not, you're going to have a tough time scabbing a piece to tie into at the end of your drywall. When this is flush....you could simply attach some 2X6 scabs on top of your framed wall there. It will take more time to do, but it is recommended because it looks as if you have more than just 1" 1/2 space there.


----------



## TorontoJohn (Jan 4, 2006)

fisher501 said:


> Hi...I couldn't help but notice that your walls don't seem to come up flush with your cieling joists. I could be wrong, but if they are not, you're going to have a tough time scabbing a piece to tie into at the end of your drywall. When this is flush....you could simply attach some 2X6 scabs on top of your framed wall there. It will take more time to do, but it is recommended because it looks as if you have more than just 1" 1/2 space there.


Ya I know about the space difference. The walls were build on the floor, then lifted into space. Therefor they had to be shorter as if they were the same height they wouldn't be able to be raised into place. I built some t-shaped piece to secur the walls to the cill play so the wall is securly inplace. 

The gap isn't that bad though. I think it must be the angle of the pictures. I was thinking I could screw some 2x6's into the last exposed joist, drop it on the top of the wall frameing and use some shime to make it level. Then nail my drywall to it.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*some special type of drywall clip may be your answer*

I saw some special type of drywall clips selling on Ebay which for hanging ceiling drywall without enough support like your situation, may be it is your answer. or search on google for "insta-back" products.


----------

